# carnivorous plants



## moswen (May 13, 2010)

so i just ordered my first carnivorous plants!! one drosera (sundews i guess they are commonly called), and one fly trap... i'm very excited to get them!! i'm very eco friendly and i was watching animal planet's "life", the plants episode, and i saw the drosera and thought, "what an increadibly eco-friendly way to keep the bugs away this summer!"

does anyone have experience with these plants? they seem to be rather small, eating mosquitos and flys, so i'm not sure how truly effective they are going to be...

does anyone know of a really awesome one? i don't really like all of the pitcher looking plants, they just don't look awesome in my opinion...!


----------



## Tom (May 13, 2010)

I can't get any of them to live out here in the CA high desert. They seem to need high humidity and lots of distilled water.


----------



## t_mclellan (May 13, 2010)

Hi Moswen;
Look up Byblis liniflora (rainbow plant).
I keep a few different CP's, I like Nepenthes.
If you like Sundews, I think you'll like Byblis.
I should have seeds in a month or so if you want some.

Also you can check out the ICPS at http://www.carnivorousplants.org/

Have fun!

Tom McL.


----------



## Josh (May 13, 2010)

that Byblis liniflora plant is beautiful! how much are those seeds, tom?
i used to see Drosera rotundifolia all the time when I was working in the forest in Oregon. carnivorous plants are awesome!


----------



## terryo (May 13, 2010)

Carnivorous plants are so much fun. My son keeps them under and around his waterfall in his pond in the summer, and they really thrive. In the winter he puts them in a 10 gal tank with plexi glass for a cover to keep in the humidity. He puts them in a bed of moss. They're really cool.


----------



## t_mclellan (May 13, 2010)

Josh;
I'm not sure how much seeds are from the ICPS.
If your patient though I'll send you some in a month or 2.


----------



## moswen (May 14, 2010)

Yes yes I would love some! I hope I can get them to live, I seem to be hit and miss at plants, I can keep an orchid alive but my dahlias didn't even make it one season... But carnivorous plants are so awesome, I'm really going to enjoy these guys!


----------



## t_mclellan (May 15, 2010)

When I set up CP's like Drosera or Byblis, I start with a DEEP pot, 6" to 8" at least & with drain holes at the bottom.
Then I make a soil mix of 25% Orchid bark & 75% "SPHAGNUM" peat moss. NOT "CANADIAN" PEAT!!
Soak the mix with DISTILLED water till it drips. 
Fill the pot to the brim & lightly pack.
Place pot in a 1" deep tray & fill tray with water.
Sprinkle seeds on soil.
Place pot where it will get FULL morning sun. 
Keep the water tray filled with DISTILLED or RAIN water ONLY!
Then wait........

1 Thing to remember when you sprinkle the seed is,
Drosera & Byblis both like to spread out. 
These plants can be between 1" to 8" in diameter each depending on species.

I'll let you all know when they start to seed.

Tom McL.


----------



## dmmj (May 15, 2010)

I have tried several times to get venus fly traps to live out here. I do enjoy them but they do not live very long. and usually I am good at growing stuff. I wonder if the canivorous plants would be good at ant control?


----------



## moswen (May 18, 2010)

I think the ants would be better at eating the plant than the plant eating the ants...


----------



## Josh (May 20, 2010)

Tom, I'd love to plant some Byblis liniflora - i'll be as patient as you'd like


----------



## t_mclellan (May 21, 2010)

I'll keep y'all informed.


----------



## t_mclellan (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi everyone!
I'm home, tired & hate work!
That said, Back to the subject!

I have Byblis liniflora going to seed for those of you that are interested.
Seeds are FREE! Postage is not! 
Send me a forever stamp or $1.00.
OR
I like to trade, What seeds do you have?
Shoot me a PM & we'll work it out.
No hurry, I'll be getting seeds till Dec. at least.

Also: I will have Coco Plum (Chrysobalanus icaco) in a few months.
These are great for a hedge or let them go crazy & get a tree!
The Tortoises don't seem to eat the plant, but they LOVE the fruit! (so do I)


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 9, 2010)

Tom are there any plants you don't raise?   Most folks in here you want to visit just to see their tortoises, with you it's the plants (okay, so the tortoises too)

and Tom guess what I have growing?! I didn't kill them all. I have cactus thriving!  

P.S. sorry your hating your job.


----------



## t_mclellan (Jul 9, 2010)

All I plant is for the tortoises!
I don't have a lot.
Coco Plum - Chrysobalanus icaco
Tabebuya - Tabebuia aurea
Sapodilla - Manilkara zapota
Carambola or "Star fruit" - Averrhoa carambola 
Hibiscus
Opuntia
Bannana
Passion fruit - Passiflora suberosa & Passiflora foetida
Black Sapote - Diospyros digyna
Weeds
Grass
Misc Carnivorous plants.


----------



## t_mclellan (Jul 13, 2010)

Josh, moswen are you still interested?


----------



## dmmj (Jul 13, 2010)

Do you take paypal, I would like some also if you have any left.


----------

